# Lake Superior Regiment- WWII- Trip to Europe



## Rachel Ann (16 Jul 2012)

Hello,

My grandfather (James Claude McPhee) served with the Lake Superior Regiment during WWII. 
I am hoping to retrace the regiment's steps during the war on a trip to Europe. If anyone else has done this before and would like to share advice or places visited, that would be very helpful. 
Also, does anyone know of any memorials dedicated to the Lake Superior Regiment in Europe or anything in any European museums?

Any information would be greatly appreciated,

Rachel


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2012)

Rachel Ann said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My grandfather (James Claude McPhee) served with the Lake Superior Regiment during WWII.
> I am hoping to retrace the regiment's steps during the war on a trip to Europe. If anyone else has done this before and would like to share advice or places visited, that would be very helpful.
> ...



Some very general places you can start - local museum's overview of the Regiment's history:
http://www.thunderbaymuseum.com/lsr.htm

Current unit contact info:
http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001580/index-Eng.html
http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001580/143000440002126/index-Eng.html

A more detailed book on where the Regiment served in Europe during WW 2 is 





> Stanley, George F.G. _In the Face of Danger: The History of the Lake Superior Regiment_, Port Arthur:  The Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, 1960.


 - you should be able to get that via interlibrary loan at your nearest public library.

If you PM me your e-mail address, I can share it with someone who may be able to help.

Good luck.


----------

